# Out with the old...



## JekylL_VIW (Feb 13, 2015)

Out with the old









in with the new









I'm crossing my fingers I clicked on the right thingy doo-daas to add those pictures.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great decision to switch out that bean to cup, enjoy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice set up - have fun.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks sweet, yet? Much difference from the b2c (taste I mean)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice colour grinder, is that anthracite?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Nice change up.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

That's a really nice looking set up. Enjoy!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Looks sweet, yet? Much difference from the b2c (taste I mean)


I was thinking the same. A warts and all review of the journey from B2C would be an interesting read


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

An Aerocino lurking behind the Sage knock out box. Got a good cross section of different brands covered there.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

good Call


----------



## JekylL_VIW (Feb 13, 2015)

The old machine wasn't a bean to cup, though it had enough bulk to be one. It's a De'Longhi EC850m. There's a milk, chamber, thing, that attaches but I hardly used it as it was a faff to clean after every milky drink. The aeroccino was nice and quick to use and clean and I'll probably keep it handy for when there's guests round and while I learn steaming technique, the Rancilio is my first machine with a steam wand.


----------

